# Gaviscon



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

Anyone know if long term use of Gaviscon is harmful. I have been using Gavison for over 20 years now. If I have an attack of GERD in the evening I can take one Gaviscon and it helps. I have been having a rough time with this GERD lately. I am trying other non medications to try. I was getting to the point that sleeping in a bed was horrible. I was just about ready to switch over to a chair when I decided to check into Holistic ways of dealing with this GERD.


----------



## Jacquir (Jul 30, 2007)

gottogo said:


> Anyone know if long term use of Gaviscon is harmful. I have been using Gavison for over 20 years now. If I have an attack of GERD in the evening I can take one Gaviscon and it helps. I have been having a rough time with this GERD lately. I am trying other non medications to try. I was getting to the point that sleeping in a bed was horrible. I was just about ready to switch over to a chair when I decided to check into Holistic ways of dealing with this GERD.


Hi GottogoSorry nope don't know, I started out on that many many years ago but then found after a short time it didn't work for me. But would be interested to know what holistic methods you are trying out.I have a bed that goes up and down. I never lay in bed flat anymore I am always perched up lol Helps with my back complaint too, well worth investing in one if you can.Looking forward to hearing your methods. Maybe a few of us could give them a go at the same time and keep a note of our results to pass onto others. I am up for giving anything a go especially if it works!


----------

